# Heartpine bowl



## Twig Man (Nov 28, 2012)

This is one of the blanks James sent me. It is all but complete minus a few more coats of tung oil. Oh how I have enjoyed working with this wood. The person recieving this bowl wanted it rather smooth in the bowl portion so I had to chisel and sand alot to get it to this point.

Twig


----------



## Kevin (Nov 28, 2012)

That's nice John. You'll be making these things at trade shows and open air markets before long. People will love watching you use your hand tools and I bet they'll want to buy the finished ones you have for sale after watching you for a few minutes.


----------



## Twig Man (Nov 28, 2012)

Kevin said:


> That's nice John. You'll be making these things at trade shows and open air markets before long. People will love watching you use your hand tools and I bet they'll want to buy the finished ones you have for sale after watching you for a few minutes.



Thanks Kevin


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 28, 2012)

John - I think thats your best one yet ! I like it ! I agree with Kevin - you could sell these all day - especially if they see you doing it live. Good stuff !
Scott


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 28, 2012)

super nice bowl john beutiful finnish duck


----------



## Brink (Nov 28, 2012)

Awesome grain! Well done.


----------



## Twig Man (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words ! It was a wondeful wood to work with and it smelled so good too. I have this one sold and a request for another bowl just like it. I could see myself using this type of wood for all my bowls. Problem is every search I do for reclaimed wood only sells flooring. I need to find an old house thats being torn down and try to get the lumber.:dash2:


----------



## JMC (Nov 28, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> Thanks for the kind words ! It was a wondeful wood to work with and it smelled so good too. I have this one sold and a request for another bowl just like it. I could see myself using this type of wood for all my bowls. Problem is every search I do for reclaimed wood only sells flooring. I need to find an old house thats being torn down and try to get the lumber.:dash2:



You just need to come to Somerville for a visit. Very nice bowl by the way.


----------



## Twig Man (Nov 28, 2012)

JMC said:


> Twig Man said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the kind words ! It was a wondeful wood to work with and it smelled so good too. I have this one sold and a request for another bowl just like it. I could see myself using this type of wood for all my bowls. Problem is every search I do for reclaimed wood only sells flooring. I need to find an old house thats being torn down and try to get the lumber.:dash2:
> ...



James, I think your right.


----------



## myingling (Nov 29, 2012)

Thats good lookin ,,,Nice work


----------



## Patrude (Nov 29, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> This is one of the blanks James sent me. It is all but complete minus a few more coats of tung oil. Oh how I have enjoyed working with this wood. The person recieving this bowl wanted it rather smooth in the bowl portion so I had to chisel and sand alot to get it to this point.
> 
> Twig



:irishjig: I agree..... there is something very special about handwork. Very well done


----------

